# VAC Update



## OldSolduer (3 Aug 2011)

It seems VAC has stepped on it again.

http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/opinion/westview/ottawa-denies-health-care-to-aging-veterans-126652198.html

Mods feel free to move if I've put this in the wrong place.


----------



## Rifleman62 (3 Aug 2011)

Article: 





> An appeal process does exist. But anyone who has wandered through the labyrinth of federal government appeals knows how onerous -- and often unresponsive -- such a process can be.



This is incorrect. VAC is responsive: *NO*


----------



## Spooks (3 Aug 2011)

I can say that 'this is dispicable' but that wouldn't do much. I've talked to VAC for my own claims and pensions, but that didn't accomplish much. It's odd that the fortitude of VAC can so easily outlast the effort and patience of all those who voice problems against it. Now my hope is for my old DCO to take up the fight with VAC since he too in enraged about how it deals with situations.

My only observation that I can share here (though I'm sure many others have posted it here) is that it seems VAC has kinda turned into a private insurance firm (caring about protecting its assets and finding loopholes not to pay) rather than what I *assume* it was created for: to aide and protect those that once served this nation. 

(I will also note that this is a personal view based on someone in the system and not an objecive opinion b/c this article has kinda got me down)


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Aug 2011)

Kinda hard for a government to suggest that a mix of options may be required for health care when they won't fund privately-funded nursing home care for vets - this is nuts.

System:  If the subsidy remains the same, pay it.  If it's higher, just be brave enough to say out loud "we're OK with helping vets, but only within this cap".


----------



## kstart (5 Aug 2011)

GhostofJacK said:
			
		

> . . .My only observation that I can share here (though I'm sure many others have posted it here) is that it seems VAC has kinda turned into a private insurance firm (caring about protecting its assets and finding loopholes not to pay) rather than what I *assume* it was created for: to aide and protect those that once served this nation.
> 
> (I will also note that this is a personal view based on someone in the system and not an objecive opinion b/c this article has kinda got me down)



Sounds like how WSIB operates re: workers compensation/injured workers.  Percentages forumulas re: disability and they'll try to knock at a weak link.  INs. cos are profit driven, they are a business too (yeah, it's suprising to discover that, things aren't as fair and straight-forward as expected, only when one finds oneself actually in that situation, are those illusions shattered :/ ).
My friend got sick of the BS and hired a lawyer with experience in these sorts of claims and working that system (yes, it's annoying, the respect should be there in the first place-- and there's others in wait to grab their piece)-- he had bad physical injuries from electrocution, burns, loss of use of his hands, neck/back injuries, heavy medications, etc., and ptsd.  The ptsd on top of that, he decided it was worthwhile to hire a lawyer -- costly, upwards of $1k just for retainer fee, +, but weighing that in with time and delays in processing applications, he felt it was worth it-- have to be careful going that route too, because lawyers can be swift/shifty/business-oriented-- take your time before signing agreements re: services, maybe find out via word-of-mouth if there are more 'ethical' lawyers out there. . .).  Can feel kind of vulturous.   My friend also had other medical professionals supporting his case, exceptional ones willing to go to bat for him.

Can be a stressful struggle.  Hang in there.


----------

